# Audi R8 GT-3 - Lordy, that's a handsome machine!



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

_*Audi R8 GT-3 - Lordy, that's a handsome machine!*_







































> Audi has created an R8 that looks like it would rather kill things than win races, but knowing Audi it will probably just stick to winning. The customer-team specific R8 GT3 will be officially unveiled at the Essen Motor Show, which begins November 28. The car gets more than 500 horsepower going entirely to its rear wheels since GT3 rules give a big no-no to all-wheel-drive systems like Audi's quattro. The German will be testing its mettle against equally hot racers like the Aston Martin DBRS9 and Jaguar XKR GT3. To Aston and Jag, though: you might want to hide your young. And for those of you who make it to the Essen show, you should also look out for the Audi R10, A4 DTM, RS6 Sedan and TTS Coupe.


Courtesy: AUTOBLOG


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I'll say!


----------



## PBC///2.7 (Aug 14, 2008)

sex on wheels............clean-up in bay 8-1-2....


----------



## scmgoblue (Dec 8, 2008)

Sure looks the part...........very hot!


----------

